# Ex-Gilden eines Chars



## Ürmel1 (5. Juni 2007)

Hiho, wusste nicht wo das hier genau rein gehört. Hofe bin richtig hier^^

Sooo.....war mal auf einer Page wo man einen Charnamen eingegeben hat un dazu kammen alle exgilden dieses chars von wann bis wann er member war. Tja hab die seite leider verloren.

Thx wenn jemand mir weiterhelfen kann.



Heilung kommt.....


----------



## Tiadra (5. Juni 2007)

Ürmel schrieb:


> Hiho, wusste nicht wo das hier genau rein gehört. Hofe bin richtig hier^^
> 
> Sooo.....war mal auf einer Page wo man einen Charnamen eingegeben hat un dazu kammen alle exgilden dieses chars von wann bis wann er member war. Tja hab die seite leider verloren.
> 
> ...


http://www.warcraftrealms.com/
Realm Data -> Char History


----------



## Ürmel1 (6. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vielen lieben Dank.......


----------



## Mondenkynd (6. Juni 2007)

Ürmel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank.......



Leider sagt der bei meinem Main gar nichts.....komig!


----------

